# Keeping Snails Out with new plants



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

If you already have snails this thread might be better for you: http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=91350#91350


Snails often ride in with plants you buy for your aquarium. Some people don't mind. But if you are like me you don't want these buggers in there with your fish. Here's what I do.

When I buy new plants I take my 5 gallon bucket fill it with about 3 gallons of aquarium water. I then treat the water in the bucket with snail poison. (Usually three drops). Stir it up to make sure it mixes in.

Then I take my plants and put them in the bucket for 15-30 minutes. This does not harm most plants. After the allotted time the snails and their eggs will all be dead. And you can now place your plants in your fish tank without worrying about snails.

This site is against poison in the tank. But this is poison before the tank. Do not poor the water in the five gallon bucket back into the tank.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Which snail poisons do you use? Eventually I am gonna do the same thing to my plants when I restart my tanks. 

Also, there is a chemical out there, the only one I remember is potassium permengenate but I doubt that si the right one. Anyway, a solution of it will kill both the eggs and the snails and not harm plants at all. 

And just to add, rinse the plants really well before putting them in your tank if you ever plan to add mystery snails or other inverts in the future.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I guess my memory isn't as bad as I thought. :roll: 

Exert from http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/snails.html

Initial prevention
Snails are usually introduced into the aquarium with live plants or live food. A simple procedure of dipping your plants in a 10 mg/l potassium permanganate solution for 10 to 15 minutes then rinsing them with clean water prior to their introduction to the aquarium will get rid of snails and snail eggs. An alternative method would be to soak the plants for 2 to 3 minutes in a 5% bleach solution for 2 to 3 minutes, then rinse the plants in water with chlorine remover added (the same chlorine remover that you would use in your aquarium).


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I know i'm soon gonna get an infestation. would i be able to put the poison in without harming my fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> I know i'm soon gonna get an infestation. would i be able to put the poison in without harming my fish?


No. If you fail to find any dead snails around your tank, expect an upsurge in ammonia and nitrites levels which will eventually kill your fish.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

ok thanks. i'll try and find out whats wrong. thanks for the help though.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

SeaSerpant said:


> I know i'm soon gonna get an infestation. would i be able to put the poison in without harming my fish?


As far as I know this site never encourages poison. Once you have snails in your tank the best thread for you would be: http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=91350#91350


----------

